# Mapas dinâmicos por região do mundo



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:11)

Boa noite,

Mapas dinâmicos por região do mundo atualizar automaticamente todas as horas.
A pôr nas boas rubricas se aquilo interes-los-ar.


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:16)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:20)




----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2019 às 20:20)

Eu uso o Weatherobs


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:23)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:28)

Gerofil disse:


> Eu uso o Weatherobs



Boa noite,
Conheço, encontro o corte dinâmico fácil e mais rápido seguir (parecer pessoal)


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:32)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:35)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:39)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:43)

Sinto-me bem único sobre este mapa…


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:46)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:50)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:53)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 20:56)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 21:09)




----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 21:12)




----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:15)




----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:18)




----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:21)




----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:24)




----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:27)




----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:30)




----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:42)

Bom dia,

Os mapas é atualizados automaticamente sobre o fórum. 
Certos mapas estão incompletos é trabalho de colaboração e benévolo. Outros mapas estão disponíveis.

Uma versão mais interativa está teste mas… bug bug


----------



## remember (7 Fev 2020 às 13:38)

Bom dia, obrigado pela partilha, também uso o weatherobs muito bom 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------

